# Snowbirds Info.



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Ok Guys and Gals its time again for me to update my book.
I need from you your past National Wins, "A"mains Placements, Or Series Wins. Whether it's in Oval, On-road, Off-road. 

Please send me in e-mail. 
[email protected]

Thanks Seeya at The Snowbirds.

Ken"The Only Scarecrow" Holmes


----------



## Scarecrow One (May 24, 2002)

Ok, I guess I need to make myself a little clearer.
The E-mails I've been getting are great. 
I'am using this information for myself and Dave Fox "The Voice Of The Snowbirds On-Road" to add to the races.
Alot of the Drivers entered are from all over the country and the world and don't know who their racing against.
So again please send me the info.
If you've won a National (Roar, Norrca, Arcor,Qsac, World)
Regional, or Series. On-road, Oval, Off-road, or Bathtub racing. I don't care when it was either.

Thanks Kenny


----------



## TinManSEP (May 14, 2002)

Hey Scarecrow, I think we took a trip down the "Yellow Brick Road", does that count....LOL

Actually did win the T-Rock class at the snowbirds when it was back at Thunder.

Tin Man


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's some cool info.

TinMan and Bryan Shumate are the only 2 to have raced all eleven years. Sweeet. Bruce Triplett sadly has only missed 1...


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

MAN. Mike you should get a special award for putting up with ole Tinlips for that long ........ lol. He has been around for ever though ! ....... love ya Tinman !!.......:devil: :jest: :lol: 

cya at the birds

rich


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Oh nooooooo!*



cneyedog said:


> MAN. Mike you should get a special award for putting up with ole Tinlips for that long ........ lol. He has been around for ever though ! ....... love ya Tinman !
> 
> cya at the birds
> 
> rich


Man I just saw a race report from waaaaaayyy back. So far back that Tinman was signed up as Iron'ore'boy. I think it was a tether car race or maybe a pinewood derby.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Look who did the article.. who is the young kid above that won last year?
The rest of the article is here:

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/comp97.htm


----------

